# Hamilton with screw back?



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Are there any Hamilton Military issued watches with screw backs?

I am talking about the 60/70's era.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes. For example, Hamilton 6B RAF issue. Then there is also the issued chrono. Both screw-back.

Foggy


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Weren't all military watches in that time period screw backs ? Wasn't it a mandatory request ?

It was for the WW2 watches at least...

I had the chance to acquire a broken hamilton once and it too was screw back.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

gimli said:


> Weren't all military watches in that time period screw backs ? Wasn't it a mandatory request ?
> 
> It was for the WW2 watches at least...
> 
> I had the chance to acquire a broken hamilton once and it too was screw back.


 I have a 1974 6bb which is not a screwback. In fact it doesn't have a removeable case back, the movement comes out the front of the watch. I thought, (mistakenly it seems), that all Hamiltons of that era were the same.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I would say that this one falls under the oddities category but it doesn't have a snap off case back either and I have a feeling that "back in the days" they didn't make such watches for the military because the case back could come off easier than a screw back or a top loader like yours.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Nothing odd about a 1970's Hamilton with a one piece case, as described above. Came with W10 issue markings and 6BB too. CWC also made a similar cased watch. Screw back military watches from the end of WW2 onwards, known as WWW's, were made by 12 companies, of which Hamilton wasn't one. These are known as the dirty dozen.

Later watches in the tonneau one piece case, discussed above, arrived in the 1970's, to be replaced by quartz watches in the 1980's, made by CWC and Precista.

That's a very brief summary and doesn't cover all British issued watches e.g. I haven't touched on divers watches, chronographs etc.

Foggy


----------

